# Saw My Doc



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw my doc today. He wants me on the GTA for another 6 weeks before he checks my thyroid panel again. Depending on what it is at that time, we'll decide if Armor is necessary.

He is not concerned that I have cancer.

My coritsol is off, so I'll take DHEA.

Vitamin D has been bumped up to 10,000 IU per day.

And he's really hitting my intestinal health.

And finally he's putting me on low dose Naltrexone to boost my immune system.

I feel like this doctor listens to me and as I am already feeling better, I'll follow his advice for the next 6 weeks and see what the labs indicate.

Corrales


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is wonderful that you like this doctor!

Your comment about Vitamin D made me think about a conversation I overheard at an office building a few days ago...a guy was saying that he went to a new doc, and that doc told him to cut back dramatically on Vitamin D. I think he said he was taking 10,000 units/day. Turns out that his new doc said that is WAY too much.

This is not a topic I am familiar with (I do not take Vit D), but I did a quick search, and here's a Mayo Clinic article about it:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vitamin-d-toxicity/AN02008

Now, maybe there's a caveat in there somewhere about some people's bodies not processing it correctly, so they truly do need more. I have no idea. Just thought I'd share what I had heard.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Octavia
I've read about Vitamin D toxicity, but my D was so low that he bumped me from 2000 IU to 10,000IU temporarily. 
The D deficiency was low enough to cause me a lot of health problems. 
He told was in the range of those with MS. 
I am just so relieved to have a doc who is listening and taking action. 

Corrales


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to know. It IS nice to have a doc who listens, isn't it? They seem to be getting harder and harder to find!

I'm curious...did the doc say to spread the Vit D throughout the day, or take it all at once? Either way, won't it be nice if it helps!!??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> I saw my doc today. He wants me on the GTA for another 6 weeks before he checks my thyroid panel again. Depending on what it is at that time, we'll decide if Armor is necessary.
> 
> He is not concerned that I have cancer.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you like this doc and that you are encouraged.

I take it your ultra-sound was clear? I looked through your posts trying to find the results but could not find. I have difficulty remembering every single thing about every single person. LOL!!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

do you know what vit d level your test was at.. I would be interested in knowing as I too am very low. Also I have read numerous articles that people with hashimoto shouldnt boost their immune systems as it is already revved up. the healing approach must be very careful. not sure if you have hashimoto. I hope you feel better very soon. I find some d supplements do help in energy a bit but too much I get wired all at once.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> do you know what vit d level your test was at.. I would be interested in knowing as I too am very low. Also I have read numerous articles that people with hashimoto shouldnt boost their immune systems as it is already revved up. the healing approach must be very careful. not sure if you have hashimoto. I hope you feel better very soon. I find some d supplements do help in energy a bit but too much I get wired all at once.


That is 100% correct as when you boost the system, you are boosting the bad guys as well as the good guys. (To put it in the simplest of terms.)

You may be interested in this as well.............

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I take 100,000 units of D per week, which is more than what you have been prescribed. It keep my D level right where it needs to be, according to my doctor. Maybe some people process D differently?


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello All,
Let me answer if reverse of what people have posted. Heidi, I think some people must process D differently, and what I'm now reading is that 50-80, and not 30, is optimal. Also I read that with people whose D is under 20, then 10,000 units is considered a therapeutic dose. I also need to remember to take my calcium and magnesium.
Andros, my doctor is not concerned about getting me screened for cancer based on the results of all my panels; there is nothing to cause him alarm in that regard. He is most concerned about the health of my intestinal track and getting all my hormones back to optimal level, which is why prescribing LDN. Here's a reference page on it: http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/
Daisydaisy, my Vitamin D2 was <5 and my Vitamin D3 was 11. Even for the short time I've been supplementing at 2000IU, the weird muscle and joint pains I was having are gone.
Octavia, my doc didn't care how I took the Vitamin D. Because I understand it helps with absorption, I have been taking it with my thyroid supplement GTA.
I am still mildly irritated that my primary doc and endocrinologist attributed my symptoms to depression. Also the endocrinologist, when I saw her at the end of November, told me the levothyroxine would have been out of my system by then; however, what I read somewhere (and now I can't find it) is that levothyroxine can take up to 71 days to leave a person's system.
Anyhow, I think I responded to everyone. And I'm reiterating: I feel way way better.
Thanks!
Corrales


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CorralesNM said:


> And I'm reiterating: I feel way way better.


That is key! 

And I agree... so many times, doctors attribute symptoms to depression. It's like it's the path of least resistance, even when the patient is CERTAIN that's not it.

Good for you for being persistent! Continue to feel better.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> I take 100,000 units of D per week, which is more than what you have been prescribed. It keep my D level right where it needs to be, according to my doctor. Maybe some people process D differently?


I used to do the same thing. I took a _prescription_ Vitamin D that was 50,000 units twice a week and my levels were still low! Not to mention everytime I took one, I almost got nauseated.

Since my surgery my levels seem better. I've only had one really complete set of labs and my internist told me to take two 2,000 unit D's a day, which I have been doing. I'm really interesting in knowing if anything has changed.

My Vitamin D levels have been low as long as I can remember. One doctor, a long time ago, said I needed to get outside more and I told him I'm outside close to two hours every day, yearround, walking dogs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Hello All,
> Let me answer if reverse of what people have posted. Heidi, I think some people must process D differently, and what I'm now reading is that 50-80, and not 30, is optimal. Also I read that with people whose D is under 20, then 10,000 units is considered a therapeutic dose. I also need to remember to take my calcium and magnesium.
> Andros, my doctor is not concerned about getting me screened for cancer based on the results of all my panels; there is nothing to cause him alarm in that regard. He is most concerned about the health of my intestinal track and getting all my hormones back to optimal level, which is why prescribing LDN. Here's a reference page on it: http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/
> Daisydaisy, my Vitamin D2 was <5 and my Vitamin D3 was 11. Even for the short time I've been supplementing at 2000IU, the weird muscle and joint pains I was having are gone.
> ...


Okay, dear one and I surely am glad you are feeling better.


----------

